# You know you are getting older....



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

when the background music at the grocery store and elevator is stuff you really like. Shoprite rox....

Another useless thread that can dive into bathroom humor


----------



## ckofer (Jul 11, 2008)

when a car that was released 2 years before your high school graduation has antique plates on it


----------



## Terry (Jul 11, 2008)

When the motorcycle that I bought brand new is now an antique.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 11, 2008)

In the college business it's when the Freshmen's MOM's START lookin good !!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> In the college business it's when the Freshmen's MOM's START lookin good !!



M.I.L.F.'s?  Where?:razz:


----------



## jack97 (Jul 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> In the college business it's when the Freshmen's MOM's START lookin good !!





Hawkshot99 said:


> M.I.L.F.'s?  Where?:razz:




Given the makeup of this fourm, bad example ..... milf crosses all age groups in this place.


Me, it got interesting when I was as old as the playboy playmates, even when they became 10 yrs younger. Things change when they get 20 years younger. :???:


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 26.  I don't feel old.  But I'm starting to catch hints of it.

Like watching the TdF tonight and reminiscing about the good old days of US Postal.



Ok, nevermind.  If I was reminiscing about 7/Eleven, then I'd be worried.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeez...as of two days ago, this daughter can now legally buy me vodka....


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 11, 2008)

When those TimeLife TV commercials for the oldies compilation albums, start to have songs that you say to yourself, "Say, I always liked that song", and contemplate buying it!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> When those TimeLife TV commercials for the oldies compilation albums, start to have songs that you say to yourself, "Say, I always liked that song", and contemplate buying it!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 11, 2008)

ski9 said:


>


 

View attachment 1560


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2008)

You know your getting older when you consider it a compliment when somebody actually cards you when you're buying booze.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You know your getting older when you consider it a compliment when somebody actually cards you when you're buying booze.




Or when they look at your ID and say that there is no way that i am 41...i know they are usually full of horseshit, but it still feels good. 

Especially if its a hot, toned, tanned young man....brb...have to get my mind out of the gutter


----------



## ski9 (Jul 12, 2008)

krisskis said:


> .have to get my mind out of the gutter




Bah...embrace the gutter...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> when the background music at the grocery store and elevator is stuff you really like. Shoprite rox....
> 
> Another useless thread that can dive into bathroom humor



Hell yeah...you know your older when you get more action from your proctologist/gynecologist than your spouse..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm 26.  I don't feel old.  But I'm starting to catch hints of it.
> 
> Like watching the TdF tonight and reminiscing about the good old days of US Postal.
> 
> ...




Marc..I thought you were like 30-something??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> In the college business it's when the Freshmen's MOM's START lookin good !!



They've always looked good to me...especially Staceys mom..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

ski9 said:


>



Don't be a player Hater...Greg Brady got all the groovy chicks..especially when he moved to his pad in the attic..You know you are getting older when Alice from the Brady Bunch starts to look hot..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You know your getting older when you consider it a compliment when somebody actually cards you when you're buying booze.



Hell Yeah..I got carded alot in Virginia and everytime I said.."You're getting a good tip"...so I tipped the full 15%


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't be a player Hater...Greg Brady got all the groovy chicks..especially when he moved to his pad in the attic..You know you are getting older when Alice from the Brady Bunch starts to look hot..



You know you lost your mind when you want Alice and Hazel in a 3some.


----------



## hardline (Jul 12, 2008)

when you get up in the morninng and you sound like rice crispies in milk. snap crackle pop baby


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

You forget you posted something so you post it twice.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

You don't remember posting something so you post it a second time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

You compare yourself to Mildcat..


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Now that's old!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> .You know you are getting older when Alice from the Brady Bunch starts to look hot..



Hell, yeah...I can see where you'd wanna rag doll that b*tch. She's called a GILF, right?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Hell, yeah...I can see where you'd wanna rag doll that b*tch. She's called a GILF, right?



Wow, no facial fur or moles and a full set of teeth. Nice posture as well. She's in there.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Hell, yeah...I can see where you'd wanna rag doll that b*tch. She's called a GILF, right?



I'd knock the dust off that.......lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd knock the dust off that.......lol



Alice is holding up better than Bo Derek...


----------



## Philpug (Jul 13, 2008)

As a kid, we couldn't wait to wake up..as an adult, we can't wait to go to sleep.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Especially if its a hot, toned, tanned young man....brb...have to get my mind out of the gutter



Is that what you call it down there in LI?  We call it something completely different up here...


----------



## noski (Jul 14, 2008)

You know you old when you can remenisce about the smell of the purple ink in the hand-cranked mimeograph machine and no one's eyes light up with fond recall of that.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

noski said:


> You know you old when you can remenisce about the smell of the purple ink in the hand-cranked mimeograph machine and no one's eyes light up with fond recall of that.



That IS old, and I remember those from elementary school. I loved the smell of mimeo ink in the morning. It smells like pop quiz


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)

noski said:


> You know you old when you can remenisce about the smell of the purple ink in the hand-cranked mimeograph machine and no one's eyes light up with fond recall of that.



Loved that. They'd pass out a test or something and the first thing everyone did was sniff the paper.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2008)

You know you're getting older when...what were we talking about?


----------



## noski (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Loved that. They'd pass out a test or something and the first thing everyone did was sniff the paper.





Moe Ghoul said:


> That IS old, and I remember those from elementary school. I loved the smell of mimeo ink in the morning. It smells like pop quiz



I remember from High School, so I had MANY years of that wonderful ink. Thanks all for validating my memory!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

noski said:


> I remember from High School, so I had MANY years of that wonderful ink. Thanks all for validating my memory!



Hmm, maybe a new nerdy geek cologne is in the offing. "Mimeo", the learning fragrance.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 14, 2008)

You know you're getting older when you start "you know you're getting older" threads.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

...when you find straggley white chest hairs sprouting.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> You know you're getting older when you start "you know you're getting older" threads.



Especially when you laugh at them.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

You know you're getting older when you understand half the nonsense in the "you know you are getting older...." threads (which I don't).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

When you get a hard-on watching the Golden Girls..


----------



## bigbog (Jul 14, 2008)

*...when....*

watching television _requires_ the mute button........like at practically every commercial.


			
				wa-loaf:99999 said:
			
		

> noski said:
> 
> 
> > You know you old when you can remenisce about the smell of the purple ink in the hand-cranked mimeograph machine and no one's eyes light up with fond recall of that.
> ...



_*Thanks*_ noski...& wa-loaf!  Ahhh...the sun's finally broken thru a little up here....Guys, that aroma comes close to the pine scent of the woods...or the taste of a good beer after working outside eh'!!

SteveD


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> ...when you find straggley white chest hairs sprouting.



+1 :-(


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> ...when you find straggley white chest hairs sprouting.


I've always heard it's worse when they start appearing further south.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

When keyless entry is a new fangled device on a car...

When having a cellphone that takes pictures is no longer steezy..


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I've always heard it's worse when they start appearing further south.



Ashes on the cigar.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I've always heard it's worse when they start appearing further south.



Full body shave and you'll never have to deal with the finding of a gray hair!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I've always heard it's worse when they start appearing further south.



Times to check my pubes for gray hairs...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 2, 2008)

when you open a letter from your insurance company and it says thank you for 25 years of membership along with 2 bumper stickers that say "USAA- Quarter century member". Yeah, I tossed em out. Send me a bigger divvy check instead, lol.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 2, 2008)

You are going to more funerals than weddings.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2008)

When you're laughing at the new direct tv retro movie clip commercials and younger folks are asking you "what's so funny?"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

When college girls look like high school girls..


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 3, 2008)

When you become an AARP member and will soon be a grandmother.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2008)

when the kids you used to baby sit are sending you invitations to their kids graduations and weddings.


----------



## jimk (Jan 3, 2023)

Bumping a 14 year old thread!!  You know you're getting older when a kid younger than this thread gives you the razz.

I was riding my bike yesterday and I went by a bunch of middle and high schoolers letting out of a nearby school.  One boy yelled at me, "hey grandpa!"  I must have looked like a real old fogy pedaling my beater hybrid bike with a head of lettuce and a loaf of bread that I had just bought at the grocery store.  I'm sure I deserved it. I became a first-time grandpa two years ago.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2023)

When you realize you've been on this site for 16 years.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Wednesday at 5:02 PM)

He was amazing musicians one of the best guitar players for s3te.
Going to find his music tonight and enjoy mjjjj:
"""On behalf of his family, it is with deep and profound sadness that we share the news of Jeff Beck’s passing. After suddenly contracting bacterial meningitis, he peacefully passed away yesterday. His family ask for privacy while they process this tremendous loss."""


----------



## jimk (Wednesday at 7:08 PM)

Wow, hadn't heard.  One of the giants of rock!  
When you think about it, great musicians are among the most blessed among us.  I'm sure it doesn't come without extreme effort and commitment, but their special talent holds up quite well over time compared to other "superstars" such as film actors, athletes, or most vocalists.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Wednesday at 7:13 PM)

jimk said:


> Wow, hadn't heard.  One of the giants of rock!
> When you think about it, great musicians are among the most blessed among us.  I'm sure it doesn't come without extreme effort and commitment, but their special talent holds up quite well over time compared to other "superstars" such as film actors, athletes, or most vocalists.


Agreed just happened right before I posted here he was amazing guitar player one of best for sure he playing with Jimmy now
Rest In Peace Jeff Beck.
Thank you for making the world a much clearer place with your music


----------



## jimk (Yesterday at 9:23 PM)

Scottyskis2 said:


> Agreed just happened right before I posted here he was amazing guitar player one of best for sure he playing with Jimmy now
> Rest In Peace Jeff Beck.
> Thank you for making the world a much clearer place with your music


From the thread we had a few months ago on Queen Elizabeth:


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Today at 4:47 PM)

More Jeff beck from few months ago


----------

